# Coupon Code $30 off of $150 for penn state industries



## Brandonp724 (May 5, 2013)

I lost the newest book from penn state industries and am unable to find the code for $30 off of $150. I think it was on the second page. Would anyone happen to have the newest book and can look it up for me . Thank You


----------



## blondewood (May 17, 2009)

http://www.couponcodefortoms.com/pennstateind.com/

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/pennstateind.com

Here's a couple of links. I used them on my last order and saved $10. All you have to do to find them when you need them is type something like this into Google: pennstateind $30 code
Good Luck!
Vicki


----------

